

Show HN: A music chart generated by mining artist relationships on SoundCloud - _grrr

I use soundcloud.com for listening to new music. There are lot's of producers sharing their music &#38; it's a great site.<p>They have an API which I used to mine the relationships between users (who follows who) and so by using a PageRank style algorithm (UserRank) I scored each user in terms of how influential they are. I then used this to chart the 100 hottest tracks on soundcloud each month (based on an aggregate score of who created, favourited and commented on a track).<p>You can play each of the tracks directly from the page, either sequentially or randomly, so it's like a single page playlist of the best of that month (a little like an old style independent record shop, think the Rough Trade wall in London).<p>As UserRank is a function of influence and not pure 'numbers' it means that unlike a traditional chart top ranking tracks do not necessarily need a large number of people favouriting/commenting on them.<p>Note - doesn't play tracks on iPad as it requires flash.<p>www.soundcloudwall.com
======
_grrr
Clickable: <http://www.soundcloudwall.com/>

------
revorad
Very cool. I'm always looking for new ways to discover music. This is really
nicely done.

~~~
_grrr
thanks!

